# Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just one week ago, Fourtitude traveled to Auburn Hills, Michigan to sit down with Audi’s new Vice President of Marketing, Scott Keogh. Keogh was kind enough to candidly share his opinions on where the Audi brand is, and where it should go. The topic of SEMA was also covered, making this a fitting beginning to this year’s SEMA Show coverage.
* Full Story *


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Audi will definitely need to up its advertising budget. This guy thinks to understand the position clearly. But he must get Audi to spend money here. Last year Audi spent the Least out of All auto companies on advertising. I think that Audi's main rivals spent at least 3-5 times as much. Hope the situation improves. The Audi USA website has been greatly improved recently. Maybe it is a sign of future improvements.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (chewym)*

100% agreement. I think when people are shopping for a vehicle in this class Audi sometimes is not on the radar screen of the customer. Everyone knows the Audi name but where are they when the shopper is looking for a new vehicle. You need to keep your name in front of people.......out of site, out of mind!
Almost everytime someone new gets into my Audi, they have a new found respect for the Audi name by the time we reach our destination.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (k2allroad)*

does he read these forums.......................... I remember that Len Hunt was on Vortex while he was still in Auburn Hills..........
any Audi Execs that frequent these forums?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America ([email protected])*

Advertising, or the lack thereof, is definitely one of the big issues that Audi has. However, Keogh 'gets it' - he understands that they need to kick things up a notch, and events like the R8 kickoff in New York and the development of the Audi Forums around the country are going to be a big part of this.
Let's look at a company comparable to Audi: Apple Computer. Both expouse leading edge technologies, sophistication, clean and elegant design. Apple has embraced this to the core and every nuance of its products and how they are marketed and sold demonstrate this, down to the packaging of the item. Unbox a new Apple product and it really is "an experience" that many people post FLICKr pictures of on the web. They get that excited.
Apple's retail initiative was a push just as much for marketing and presence as it was to generate retail sales. Every piece of data going back to 2002 shows that the retail initiative has been absolutely crucial to the development of the strong brand awareness and sales that Apple has enjoyed over the last five years. Most recently sales of Apple Macintosh computers have taken off and this has been attributed to the iPod "halo effect", but more importantly to the excellent retail experience at the Apple Stores.
Audi is grasping the same idea that for a niche player, you cannot rely on 3rd party resellers to properly relay the image you want the public to grasp. The new Audi Forums provide a professional, manufacturer controlled environment where you will see the best-of-the-best and you will be treated in a manner equally so. The more eyeballs you get on the brand and its products, especially in the flesh (versus online, paper or television advertising), the better chance you have of stealing sales.
The other issue Audi must contend with in the US is that the market here moves much quicker than in Europe. America tends to be an afterthought for Audi and Volkswagen, and with the Q7 it seems Audi has learned a great deal about catering to a market and succeeding. I'll go back to another issue I've harped on: the elimination of free maintenance. This is one area where Audi offered an advantage over its competition.
Essentially, success in the United States for Audi is going to revolve around several key areas:
1) Product, Product, Product!
2) Service and Support
3) Advertising and controlling the ownership experience better
4) Value
I think Audi has the product right now, and over the next two years the product will only get better.
Service and support is where the brand is *sorely* lacking, especially when compared to the likes of Lexus. Ask many Lexus owners why they keep coming back instead of going to the more fun and trendy Euro cars and they'll tell you flat out, "Lexus kisses my ass". Simple enough.
The Audi Forums are going to do a good job of putting the proper image in front of the right people - now they need to control the experience likewise at the common dealership level.
Finally - Value. Audi needs to represent a good value to the consumer. Lexus controls the quality and support spectrum, BMW controls the sport spectrum, and Daimler-Benz controls the snob-status spectrum. Audi has the potential to strattle all of these segments and position itself strongly as the best of all worlds. To do that, they need strong product, excellent quality, good service and support. Easy equation to write, harder to implement.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott Keough* »_There are an awful lot of generic, ‘who cares?’ types of cars out there, and Audi just isn’t one of them. 


ballsy comment, but correct, but.... that is a necessary, but not sufficient condition for Audi to take off
OTOH, as an individual, I am happy that Audi is not mainstream, whether in terms of luxury cars, or in terms of the U.S. market as a whole

_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_The Audi USA website has been greatly *homologated* recently. Maybe it is a sign of future improvements.

improved, perhaps in terms of content, but in terms of function, it leaves much to be desired

_Quote, originally posted by *Travis Grundke* »_"Lexus kisses my ass".

agree 100%, and that is only from a few visits to Lexus showrooms to look at cars; never owned a Lexus.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America (sieben)*

For a long-time Audi enthuisast, I prefer Audi to remain as a "different" kind of 1st-tier player. However, in the business perspective. Audi really needs to get into mainstream because this brand has been the leader of the mainstream in Europe and Asia for such a long time. Its just AoA/ACI always look at Canada and US as a "2nd child" when bringing products and resources, which are seriously lacking compare to Europe and Asia.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_does he read these forums.......................... I remember that Len Hunt was on Vortex while he was still in Auburn Hills..........
any Audi Execs that frequent these forums?

Yes. I even know who some of them are, but I'm sworn to secrecy.
Does Scott read the forums? Well, he's a busy guy, but the first time I met him he was very aware of who we are, so I think that speaks volumes. Keogh is a good guy, very forthright and willing to go outside the box. I personally think he's going to be a good addition.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes. I even know who some of them are, but I'm sworn to secrecy.
Does Scott read the forums? Well, he's a busy guy, but the first time I met him he was very aware of who we are, so I think that speaks volumes. Keogh is a good guy, very forthright and willing to go outside the box. I personally think he's going to be a good addition.

I have met some AoA employees at owners meet and they've told me that they read the forum on a regular basis.
As far as Scott's insight into the brand, I think he is more or less spot on. People know what the "Mercedes" story is about but the average buyer has no idea about Audi's history (i.e. Auto Union's pre-WW2 glory, NSU's innovation in rotary, Audi's pioneering use of AWD and turbo etc.). In another word, Audi is kind of undefined in the USA as far as brand image and character is concerned.
BTW, I know it is true but every time I read that Audi has less than 1% market share in the USA, I find it hard to believe. Audi's market share in LA must be significantly higher than the national average.


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_
I have met some AoA employees at owners meet and they've told me that they read the forum on a regular basis.
As far as Scott's insight into the brand, I think he is more or less spot on. People know what the "Mercedes" story is about but the average buyer has no idea about Audi's history (i.e. Auto Union's pre-WW2 glory, NSU's innovation in rotary, Audi's pioneering use of AWD and turbo etc.). In another word, Audi is kind of undefined in the USA as far as brand image and character is concerned.
BTW, I know it is true but every time I read that Audi has less than 1% market share in the USA, I find it hard to believe. Audi's market share in LA must be significantly higher than the national average. 


It is. 40% of AoA's total sales are in SoCal


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (GTX141)*

That's kind of expected, as California is the state that defined trendiness. If a product succeed in California, it should succeed in everywhere else in States.


----------



## Wahaha (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America ([email protected])*

Almost 2 years on and where is Audi STILL? That's right, at the bottom.
Just what does a BA degree in Arts from Hobart and William Smith Colleges in upstate New York bring to the marketing table? 
My point has been made. Nothing has changed, no commercials, no events, no genuflecting when I cruise the aisles wearing the Audi hat.
Just what did this guy do for over a decade to improve Mercedes to make a name for himself that anyone would want to hire this man? I thought not, because I've never heard his name and that says a lot.
I'm of my own mind to start a production company to make some goddamn commercials since everyone working at this company is incompetent. And I'm not just stopping at Audi since I deal with all brands.


_Modified by Wahaha at 7:45 PM 2/5/2008_


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America (Wahaha)*

Easy there tiger. Been a while since you've gotten some?

_Quote, originally posted by *Wahaha* »_Almost 2 years on and where is Audi STILL? That's right, at the bottom.
Just what does a BA degree in Arts from Hobart and William Smith Colleges in upstate New York bring to the marketing table? 
My point has been made. Nothing has changed, no commercials, no events, no genuflecting when I cruise the aisles wearing the Audi hat.
Just what did this guy do for over a decade to improve Mercedes to make a name for himself that anyone would want to hire this man? I thought not, because I've never heard his name and that says a lot.
I'm of my own mind to start a production company to make some goddamn commercials since everyone working at this company is incompetent. And I'm not just stopping at Audi since I deal with all brands.

_Modified by Wahaha at 7:45 PM 2/5/2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America (Wahaha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wahaha* »_Almost 2 years on and where is Audi STILL? That's right, at the bottom.
Just what does a BA degree in Arts from Hobart and William Smith Colleges in upstate New York bring to the marketing table? 
My point has been made. Nothing has changed, no commercials, no events, no genuflecting when I cruise the aisles wearing the Audi hat.
Just what did this guy do for over a decade to improve Mercedes to make a name for himself that anyone would want to hire this man? I thought not, because I've never heard his name and that says a lot.
I'm of my own mind to start a production company to make some goddamn commercials since everyone working at this company is incompetent. And I'm not just stopping at Audi since I deal with all brands.

_Modified by Wahaha at 7:45 PM 2/5/2008_

I take it you didn't like the commercial? I ran some independent headlines today about 'Bowl ads and the Audi ad was generally well accepted in the general audience. Among the hardcore Audi enthusiasts, it was perhaps more mixed. However, he needs to sell more than enthusiasts and in that regard I think the ad was a success.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America ([email protected])*

The ad accomplished two things: 
1. got peoples' attention;
2. wasn't ridiculed by the press
It's hard to do both. The most scathing review I read was today's "Autoextremist" column, and I was frankly surprised at how much he hated it, seeing as how De Lorenzo has been singing Audi's praises for about a year now.
Audi needs to raise its profile and garner a wider mindshare in order to grow outside of the enthusiast market. This advertisement did it, no doubt in my mind.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I take it you didn't like the commercial? I ran some independent headlines today about 'Bowl ads and the Audi ad was generally well accepted in the general audience. Among the hardcore Audi enthusiasts, it was perhaps more mixed. However, he needs to sell more than enthusiasts and in that regard I think the ad was a success.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America (Travis Grundke)*

got a link to that AutoExtremist piece?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America ([email protected])*

Sure thing:
http://www.autoextremist.com/on-the-table1/
It's about halfway down. His site doesn't link directly to articles.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America (Travis Grundke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travis Grundke* »_Sure thing:
http://www.autoextremist.com/on-the-table1/
It's about halfway down. His site doesn't link directly to articles.

Yeesh. I've seen better critical writing on the commercial for sure, some by our own readers. Saying younger buyers of new luxury may be lost on the Godfather reference, etc. etc. is fair, but they just seem like they're reaching so they can be "extreme". In general though, I found the commentary by people outside of the navel gazing zone of auto pundits (of which i'm one) to be generally positive. Marketing circles also liked it. Friends of mine (non car people) who know what I do are all asking me about the R8. Outside of the car industry, it was a hit and that's exactly what Audi needs. Most pundits already know the Audi product is strong. It's the general public that doesn't know and that's proven by studies like Consumer Reports brand image surveys where Audi's done dismally. Things like this ad will help.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Interview: Scott Keogh, Vice President of Marketing for Audi of America ([email protected])*

Well put, George. 
De Lorenzo has some excellent commentary on the state of the auto industry (American, in particular) and he's usually spot-on. He's been waxing poetic about Audi and constantly refers to them as the one German automaker who "gets it" (as compared to Volkswagen and Porsche who think themselves Gods in the arrogant German auto industry vein).
However, I think De Lorenzo completely missed the mark with his critique of the Superbowl ad. If anything, the comments in The Car Lounge back your assertion that broader audiences not only got the reference, but had their interest piqued in Audi's product line. 
I just hope they keep up the aggressive campaign this year and move even more aggressively into their diesel launch to steal the thunder of Daimler, Honda, etc. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeesh. I've seen better critical writing on the commercial for sure, some by our own readers. Saying younger buyers of new luxury may be lost on the Godfather reference, etc. etc. is fair, but they just seem like they're reaching so they can be "extreme". In general though, I found the commentary by people outside of the navel gazing zone of auto pundits (of which i'm one) to be generally positive. Marketing circles also liked it. Friends of mine (non car people) who know what I do are all asking me about the R8. Outside of the car industry, it was a hit and that's exactly what Audi needs. Most pundits already know the Audi product is strong. It's the general public that doesn't know and that's proven by studies like Consumer Reports brand image surveys where Audi's done dismally. Things like this ad will help.


----------

